# P N Thomas



## Peter King (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, am planing to build a model from one of P N Thomas' plans,, the ss Armora, but cannot find company colour of funnel, is P N Thomas still alive, I know he has written many superb books on subject, no-one else seems to have ever heard of Steamship Armourer Co. Ltd. or those who brought the ship later, Capel Co Ltd or Townline Co Ltd, if he's still around I thought he might know. Peter


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Peter died some years ago


----------



## Peter King (Jan 15, 2008)

Many thanks.Peter may have passed away but what he left for anyone who is interested in shipping is beyond belief, his name will always be remembered,Peter


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Peter King said:


> Hi, am planing to build a model from one of P N Thomas' plans,, the ss Armora, but cannot find company colour of funnel, is P N Thomas still alive, I know he has written many superb books on subject, no-one else seems to have ever heard of Steamship Armourer Co. Ltd. or those who brought the ship later, Capel Co Ltd or Townline Co Ltd, if he's still around I thought he might know. Peter


Duffryn SS est.1911 r/n Town Line1914 went bust1924


----------



## hugdavliv (Mar 31, 2010)

Charles Waine who published his books may know, Bob Hughes


----------



## AJPaxton (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Just to let you know he was not called Peter. But Phil Thomas


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I bought a number of Model Boats plans some thirty years ago, among them the plans of the SS Armora. They were all lacking in necessary information, and relating to a question I asked the editors, they told me that I was expected to possess the articles published on those models. So just maybe Model Boats once published an article on the Armora?

Anyway, here are a few postings detailing the scratch build of a ship from plans in a C. W. Waine publication, might be of some slight interest: http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/index.php?/topic/234994334-ss-ophir-steam-coaster/


----------



## Prestonian (Dec 12, 2009)

*Amora details*

I have a copy of the original article, which was published in Model Boats in August 1973. It contains the colour scheme details as well as some detail sketches of the cargo handling gear. If you would like a scan of the article I can be contacted at [email protected]

Best wishes

Don


----------

